# 9/11



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

NEVER forget what today is ! My prayers go out to anyone who lost a LOVED one !!!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Remember all those who were not only in the trade center, but in the planes, the people in the pennsylvania accident, the people in the pentigon, and every one who lost a parent, daughter, son, uncle, aunt, grandparent, wife, husband, boyfriend, girlfrind, brother, sister, and other relitives and friends. Also make sure to rember your moment of silence and give respect and love to all the fireman and police men that died trying to save our fellow americans.  

-Dustin K.


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Just know that those responsible will one day pay the price!!


----------



## Raceman (Mar 13, 2003)

We played our softball finals today in my hometown and it reminds me one of the players participated in the ceremonies the following days of 9/11. He's in police and usually wears an old FNYD baseball cap during games.

You are right. Not only the people in the WTC but also all rescue people who died in duty. A day when time really has stopped.

Stephane Courchesne
Raceman


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea that day sucked when i heard what had happened at first i didn't believe it but then i didn't wake up so i knew that it was real


----------

